# Laminate Flooring Trapdoor



## Hamburgler (Aug 21, 2011)

Insulting really?before i was an installer i was in the army and guys joked around alot more harshly without anyone ever saying they were insulting,your all men,cmon,i was poking fun.

just seems whenever someone asks a question round here ,they rarely get straightforward answers,ive lurked alot and seen that alot and its annoyed me.I appreciate everyones time and answers....although FloorMasta pretty got it right as it was explained to me today by the guy asking for it.picture frame with t-moulding ,glue inner side of moulding to the trap doorand voila!

And to those who think putting laminate,even a trap door over a drain is weird well...it is but apparently the drain is in a very strange place


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

You mean walla..


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Inner picture is so awesome, ours my new Facebook profile picture..lol


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Floormasta78 said:


> Inner picture is so awesome, ours my new Facebook profile picture..lol


If you flip it around it says Angus on the back. :laughing:

Pure Spectralock Pro Siltstone too. :thumbsup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> If you flip it around it says Angus on the back. :laughing:
> 
> Pure Spectralock Pro Siltstone too. :thumbsup:


Which side is the butt?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Which side is the butt?


Well Angus was first...I could saw it in half...


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I am the Spectralock Man.. It suits me


----------

